# Had my first muay thai training session



## Ridarthane (Oct 3, 2017)

Well, it happened like this:
I went to the gym, saw a friendly looking guy there, he seemed quite the regular person and i asked him about wether im in the good place or not. He told me to wait for the coach and talk to him. Soon after, another quite intimidating guy ( he was quite taller than me, and from what i saw he's the best guy around there, followed closely the the first guy i talked to in terms of skill) , camed out of the gym and welcomeed me inside and he also told me to wait for the coach.
He finally arrived, it was quite  a brief discussion then he gaved me some gloves and off i went, doing ( or at least trying as hard as i could) to stick to the drills and execute as correctly as i could. 
With a small trace of dissapointment on my soul i gotta admit that i am a total mess.    I understood the theory and watched details closely, but when i tried to replicate..... only god knows how far i was actually from the real thing.  Beign the only southpaw there makes me feel quite awkward and i thend to throw cross instea dof jabs, per say, due to how punches are name din my language wich make sit quite easy to mix em up especially under adrenaline's influence. 
Fun fact! in the gym there was also a lady in her late 50's wich trained head to head with the others and i got paired with her for the drills. and i gotta say she surprisingly holds up really well. 

The first drill was focused around punching and footworck, wich I must say its quite grounded from what i noticed.   
The drill went like this: we were standin face to face, near a padded square on the wall, so the pad was in my left.
block a hook, throw a hook onto the pad on the wall  and a straight with the other hand.wich the parther has to block.
then we altered this drill to a dodge instead of block

then we did soem kind  of in-and out movement like, half a step front foot,back one stood still, 7 alternativepunches, retreat back foward, 5 hits, back and forth 3 hits , go to side n back on the line 

another drill we did was superman punch into side move, pushign motion with the front hand then kick-knee whatever we felt like would hit better

we slowly circled and threw one-twos on the bag ( counterclockwise for me, clockwise for the others) 

then... we went for another drill wich was the epithome of my cluelessness. 

By that time i had gassed out , my allready sloppy unnexisting tecnique went even worse, and we had togrip the bag and charge alternative knees into it, supposedly straigth, with the leg commign from waaay back, and it took me goood seconds to even get my leg into the place where it would actually had to be. alternatign between hegs at the speed other were doing it, had me kinda hugging the bag and basigly side-keeing it:

the coach promptly attentioned me that what i did was wrong, wich i were totally aware and then he commented that muay thai exits for tousands of years and what i did was not muay thai.  it was pretty awkward for me because i did not ment to insult the art nor clamied that i knew what im doing... it's just that i was bad...  really bad but no matter how hard i tried to get it right, the tierdness and maybe a small bit of frustration had me unable to focus anymore all in all im glad the coach points out the mistakes,. And so, my first "trial" muay thai class ended. the coach told me the next session is wednesday ( tomorrow) and he told me i can come then to oficcialy sign in and told me general info liek  the contribution fee and regular training schedule.
Despite my mixed feelings i don't feel i wanna give up that easy, i will stick to it for a while and hopefully my sttubornness will thrive.

If you red up to this point i appreciate that you allocated your time to read my story, and i would really love to hear your toughts/reviews/criticism regarding the gym, my performance, the coach's attitude, drills etc.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 3, 2017)

Well did you really expect to walk in and be just as good as guys who've been training for years....of course you suck you did one lesson every single person sucked on their first class. it doesn't come overnight. Your coach told you what you did was wrong? Good so he should would you rather he didn't tell you anything and then you don't learn. Yeah he could've said it nicer but some coaches do that to build character if you can't take a few bad words how can you take abuse in a fight that's the attitude in some places.

The gym sounds fine to me


----------



## marques (Oct 3, 2017)

It looks like a nice and intense experience. 

Of course you didn’t perfect. It was your first training. Keep going a few years in a row and you will see.

Fitness is very important in Muay Thai, as in any combat sport. Your fitness just can improve, unless you are very old or weak. Or you get injuries...

Footwork is ‘flat’. You will understand why. Or you can do it differently. You’re allowed to move as you want, as far as your opponent don’t stop you. 

Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Ridarthane (Oct 5, 2017)

Yesterday night i had my second class, and i got to say it was somewhat better, aside from repeating some of the drills fro m the first time we also did a punch-kick variation and worked with the focus mitts/pads . I gotta say that i love to do the thai kicks, and hopefully i got the hang of it pretty well. As regarding the people at the gym, most of em are neutral, some are friendly and that guy who's the best round there  ain't quite welcoming to the newcomers, i don't know wether its plain smugness or its just that he's just stuck on being aggresive towards people cuz he feels hes the alpha guy there but anyway it's not my problem. 
On the other side, I got along pretty well with a guy quite younger than me, around 15-17 i guess, who did MT for about 2 years, and an ex-aikido practicioner roughly around  his 40's 

I also got my stance fixed up, but i still gotta work to keep it. Loose the focus over it aaaaand its gone ( it hapens when i think too much over the combination and  i get kinda sidetracked)

I am going to buy my own pair of  gloves but i don't know the size they should be. For my weight it has to be over 10 oz but idk... what do you suggest?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

People will probably come to be more friendly as you come more often, not everyone opens up right away, and a lot of people are just focusing on themselves. You'll get better, just keep going.


----------



## Ridarthane (Oct 5, 2017)

I think it might actually also be profesionalism... just bumped into one of his televised pro fights on youtube, that aired on a national tv channel not long ago.
I gotta say it struck me ...  if you go on this video at the 14 min 8 sec you'll get straight to his fight. The person in cause is the  guy on the left, with the goathee.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 5, 2017)

Ridarthane said:


> Yesterday night i had my second class, and i got to say it was somewhat better, aside from repeating some of the drills fro m the first time we also did a punch-kick variation and worked with the focus mitts/pads . I gotta say that i love to do the thai kicks, and hopefully i got the hang of it pretty well. As regarding the people at the gym, most of em are neutral, some are friendly and that guy who's the best round there  ain't quite welcoming to the newcomers, i don't know wether its plain smugness or its just that he's just stuck on being aggresive towards people cuz he feels hes the alpha guy there but anyway it's not my problem.
> On the other side, I got along pretty well with a guy quite younger than me, around 15-17 i guess, who did MT for about 2 years, and an ex-aikido practicioner roughly around  his 40's
> 
> I also got my stance fixed up, but i still gotta work to keep it. Loose the focus over it aaaaand its gone ( it hapens when i think too much over the combination and  i get kinda sidetracked)
> ...


Mostly people won't be all over begginers because frankly there's begginers all the time who come and go I mean they'll talk to you as normal but they won't roll out the red carpet for a new begginer people mainly just get on with their own stuff and you gradually get to know the regulars as you go on. Also it's not always they're not friendly they just may be quiet people. 

As for the gloves it doesn't really matter tbh I use either 10 or 12


----------



## drop bear (Oct 5, 2017)

Buy 16 oz gloves.  And proper ones not K mart 16,s.

The reason you do this is because the smaller the glove the more of an unfair advantage you have. This is fine if you can fight. But if you can't you might have a bad day.

One of those "I don't understand why he kicked me hard in the face" situations.


----------



## Fuhrer Drumpf (Oct 8, 2017)

Ridarthane said:


> the coach promptly attentioned me that what i did was wrong, wich i were totally aware and then he commented that muay thai exits for tousands of years and what i did was not muay thai.  it was pretty awkward for me because i did not ment to insult the art nor clamied that i knew what im doing...



Muay thai is not "thousands of years old." Sounds like you did something that muay thai can't handle and it hurt the teacher's ego.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ridarthane said:


> Fun fact! in the gym there was also a lady in her late 50's wich trained head to head with the others and i got paired with her for the drills. and i gotta say she surprisingly holds up really well.



I'm not sure you realise how insulting that sounds. She's training MT just like you but is better, shouldn't be a surprise.



Ridarthane said:


> that guy who's the best round there ain't quite welcoming to the newcomers, i don't know wether its plain smugness or its just that he's just stuck on being aggresive towards people cuz he feels hes the alpha guy there but anyway it's not my problem.



Beginners come and go, he's focussed on his training not you, perhaps when you've should you can stick it and want to train not talk he will appear more friendly.



Ridarthane said:


> I am going to buy my own pair of gloves but i don't know the size they should be. For my weight it has to be over 10 oz but idk... what do you suggest?



Glove size has nothing to do with your weight or height, ask your instructor what size he wants you to buy.


----------



## Ridarthane (Oct 10, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I'm not sure you realise how insulting that sounds. She's training MT just like you but is better, shouldn't be a surprise.


I am sorry i made myself misunderstood, what i actually intended to state was my admiration for her doing such an admirable thing, achieving physical performance higher the the average hence the " she holds up pretty well"
Another respectable thing was indeed the experience she had, and her advice camed quite handy. 
Please also note that i am not a native english speaker so the nuances certain formulations of mine may denote might be ambiguos. I am grateful for your feedback and please don't take my answer as a form of hostility/arguing, i just want to make myself shure my ideas are properly understood.



Tez3 said:


> Beginners come and go, he's focussed on his training not you, perhaps when you've should you can stick it and want to train not talk he will appear more friendly.


You are perfectly right, sticking to thetraining was the best thing i could do. I also got aquainted to all the people training there and i got along with them. Apparently i did the classic mistake of "judging a book by its cover" and in fact i am glad i wasnt right in the first place.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ridarthane said:


> I am sorry i made myself misunderstood, what i actually intended to state was my admiration for her doing such an admirable thing, achieving physical performance higher the the average hence the " she holds up pretty well"



No problem, thanks for explaining.  it did sound as if you were saying 'she weren't 'alf bad for an old bird' lol ( stick around and I'll teach you English slang )


----------



## Ridarthane (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for checking out my posts! I am going to start a new thread, wich will take the form of a training log.


----------

